# Exxon Mobil



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi folks, 

I was looking for some discussion on Exxon Mobil as a buy for my RRSP. 

http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=XOM

They seem to be falling quite swiftly and I'm wondering what everyone thinks. Nothing imminent but I see a sale? I have a very long horizon and have a confident gauge on my risk tolerance being high.

I am also looking at Talisman.
http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=TLM

Does anyone else think they are slotted to be bought out?

Very open to discussion. I appreciate it all!

Thanks,

B


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm actually thinking of picking up some RDSB for much the same reason. Nice valuation and yield.


----------

